# Weed Help - Cool Season Lawn



## coloradoguy (Jun 16, 2020)

All,

After overseeding my lawn and letting it grow out for 3 weeks, I am now seeing a very odd grassy weed all over the place. It is way higher than the rest of my lawn and in certain places shows clumps of stringy blades. Any thoughts?

May be worth mentioning I used Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra for the overseed.

Thanks!
coloradoguy


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

Following this as I am curious to hear what others with experience will say, but may I ask how long it was before you saw any germination with the BBU?


----------



## coloradoguy (Jun 16, 2020)

Lawn Noobie - The BBU germinated really quickly - I'd say a week. I did use Hydretain this time and think that helped speed it up by a couple days but I've seen the BBU sprout quickly before without it (probably 10 days).


----------



## Dbosslet (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks like onion grass. ALso probably ready to mow!!


----------



## coloradoguy (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks @Dbosslet! I think you may be right on the onion grass. Coincidentally, just cut the lawn after giving it 3 weeks after overseeding and it had a strange onion-like odor. Think you nailed it. Much appreciated!


----------

